# Anyone have feedback on these guys?



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I saw an old thread on this company but no one really responded. 

Single Source Property Solutions
http://www.singlesourceproperty.com/index.html

I've spoken to them on the phone. Appears to be on the up and up. I can't find any bad reviews other than this from an employee:

Good people. Bad management practices.” 
*Anonymous Employee (Former Employee)* 

*Pros* – This place has good people for the most part. They give options for flexible hours. It's a job
*Cons* – The pay is lacking unless you're a higher up. Management doesn't seem to be the best. The overall company future seems bleak. There is little room for improvement and also frequent layoffs.
*Advice to Senior Management* – Maybe brainstorm and find a way to improve profitability.
*No, I would not recommend this company to a friend* – I'm not optimistic about the outlook for this company

But that could be a cubical monkey that's just not happy being a cubical monkey.

Well, anyone working for them? How's the water? I'm ready to jump in.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Worked for them last year prices were good. Yards I bid and 165 for a cookie cutter yard before 25% discount. Towards end of yard season it was CAKE ! trashout was bid also and same scenario.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Might be time to call them again. They told me they just picked up two clients with over 800K houses.

If they are decent to work for, we should support them.

Thanks Splinter.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Worked for them last year prices were good. Yards I bid and 165 for a cookie cutter yard before 25% discount. Towards end of yard season it was CAKE ! trashout was bid also and same scenario.


Splinter,

I gotta ask, do you still work for them? If not, why? You mentioned you work for them last year but didn't indicate if you still do.


----------



## MrMojangles (Oct 23, 2013)

We have worked for them for a short time but have found them to be a very good company. The coordinators and office people are extremely friendly and helpful. They treat you with respect. Prices are good if you bid 25% over and above what you want. Have been paid in a reasonable amount of time. So far no complaints.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Mr. Mo, I appreciate the feedback.

I've sent my vendor packet back to them, we'll see what happens next.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Splinter,
> 
> I gotta ask, do you still work for them? If not, why? You mentioned you work for them last year but didn't indicate if you still do.


 
I am still on their roster but we have seen a dramatic slowdown in our area so much that I have gone to work for the state and do repo stuff on the weekend that's how slow it has gotten!


----------

